# Steinhart Ocean 39 vintage GMT premium



## therion

I have just received an email from Steinhart and it's one of the most exciting ones recently 



https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...rce=Email marketing software&utm_term=Details

The size is great and I'm one of those who love modernized vintage designs, so I guess resistance is futile...

Thoughts?


----------



## Dogs857

I just wish they didn't go with the faux vintage lume. I also wonder why the 39mm is the only size getting the new ceramic love from Steinhart.

Otherwise it's a great looking watch, I want one.


----------



## n1k0

Drilled lugs \o/

Even if justified, price is a little steep for me right now... But a stunning piece for sure.


----------



## andyk8

The bright white date wheel sticks out like a sore thumb. They should have added an aged date wheel in an off white colour or a black date wheel.

Otherwise it's a lovely watch.


----------



## Driver.8

Great looking piece, although I'd have liked the date wheel to have been in a fauxtina colour too as the white looks a little stark. (Or no fauxtina on the markers/hands).

I'd be interested to know if the ceramic bezel is two pieces joined together, or whether Steinhart have become the first brand to emulate Rolex in producing a one-piece red and blue ceramic bezel.

My only real gripe though is that it's a shame that Steinhart seem to now be ONLY concentrating on the 39mm models. The new ceramic bezel on the Ocean One 39 has engraved markers (which so much better the shiny non-engraved version on the 42mm), the Ocean 39 GMT Premium 500 gets a steel case (which so much better the scratchy titanium on the 42mm version), and now this Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Premium blue/red Keramik is only in 39mm. Not good for us with just shy of 8" wrists......


----------



## Carrot01

Nice watch OP, but not my style. Ive just pulled the pin on one of these today but with the 42mm 'no cyclop' option & 3D Ceramic bezel


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

andyk8 said:


> The bright white date wheel sticks out like a sore thumb. They should have added an aged date wheel in an off white colour or a black date wheel.
> 
> Otherwise it's a lovely watch.


Roulette date wheel!! I would have preferred modern lume and applied markers. The blue is too dark for me but good to see more Pepsi ceramic options.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

andyk8 said:


> The bright white date wheel sticks out like a sore thumb. They should have added an aged date wheel in an off white colour or a black date wheel.
> 
> Otherwise it's a lovely watch.


No date would be wonderful too.. This really makes it look a bit cheap.


----------



## andyk8

therion said:


> No date would be wonderful too.. This really makes it look a bit cheap.


Cheap is a perfect word to describe it. It's a shame. Could always replace the date wheel I suppose. But also probably couldn't justify the cost of such a mod on a €700 watch


----------



## kostantinos

I wish steinhart put ceramic bezel to gmt Pepsi soon...710 euro it's a little up price I think..


----------



## Boggy

Nice piece. I think I am the only one who dislikes the highlighted 39 above 6 oclock. No highlight would have made it a lot neater. Yes, the date should have patinated background as well.

So far, no one has mentioned about the no crown guard. I think it is a nice touch. Am sure such case will be used for other vintage models. Perhaps the O39 Vintage is next


----------



## Dec1968

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Roulette date wheel!! I would have preferred modern lume and applied markers. The blue is too dark for me but good to see more Pepsi ceramic options.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


As much as I don't want to give praise to Ginault due to their origins, I have to give credit to them for using an aged date wheel on certain models. I agree, Steinhart should've done that as well on this (and other) model(s).


----------



## andyk8

Dec1968 said:


> As much as I don't want to give praise to Ginault due to their origins, I have to give credit to them for using an aged date wheel on certain models. I agree, Steinhart should've done that as well on this (and other) model(s).


That was the exact watch I thought of when I mentioned an aged date wheel. It looks so perfect on the Ocean Rover.


----------



## tripreed

The lack of cyclops is the thing that disappoints me. I guess a cyclops could be added? The white date wheel doesn't bother me. If you look at pictures of bakelite GMT Masters, it's not like date wheels on those have patinaed the same way as the lume, which makes sense.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Can't wait to see real owner pics. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

Boggy said:


> So far, no one has mentioned about the no crown guard. I think it is a nice touch. Am sure such case will be used for other vintage models. Perhaps the O39 Vintage is next
> 
> View attachment 14321065


New bevel on the lugs too. It's pretty nice looking overall. Not my thing though.


----------



## LowIQ

I do like the white date without cyclops....!

With cyclops I might see it differently...


----------



## 92gli

tripreed said:


> The lack of cyclops is the thing that disappoints me. I guess a cyclops could be added? The white date wheel doesn't bother me. If you look at pictures of bakelite GMT Masters, it's not like date wheels on those have patinaed the same way as the lume, which makes sense.


Domed crystal. Probably the same one as the ovm 39. Can't add a cyclops

it looks freakin fantastic in this wrist shot


----------



## Terry Lennox

Yes that wrist shot makes it look really good. I like the fact that they invested in creating a new case without crown guards. Means they are willing to go to the trouble and not just use modular parts already in the parts bin.

I am waiting for the 39 GMT that is an homage to the Steve McQueen Rolex. That's the one I want. Hope they make it. Maybe Christmas? Maybe next year? Who knows.


----------



## therion

I think they were going for the 6542 GMT look, no crown guards and all.


----------



## Pazzo

Hats off to Steinhart.
That's one nice looking watch indeed!


----------



## Dec1968

This *almost* makes me want one. Having owned THREE 39mm Steinhart watches, I *still* hate the flat ends of the lugs. With this one having a subtle taper downwards from the top to the outer edge, I would also subtly round off the tops of the lugs from top to bottom, adding a small curve, including completing the end link in the same fashion. It would minimize and nearly remove the flat aspect of the ends of the lugs.

The flatness of the lugs wouldn't matter at that point.

The other HUGE aspect they solved in this watch lays in the hour hand. No more graduated taper from Mercedes ball to center. It's a straight pipe. Finally!!!!


----------



## therion

I really can't make up my mind about this one... I think I could get pass the white datewheel and that cartoonish 39 above the 6 o'clock marker, if it was about 500€, but 710..sheesh..


----------



## gokce

Boggy said:


> Nice piece. I think I am the only one who dislikes the highlighted 39 above 6 oclock. No highlight would have made it a lot neater.
> 
> View attachment 14321065


Could I ask where you got this photo? Is it photoshopped? Asking as this one does not have the highlighted 39.


----------



## Dec1968

gokce said:


> Could I ask where you got this photo? Is it photoshopped? Asking as this one does not have the highlighted 39.


Wow good catch. Looks worlds better without the silly circle over the number.


----------



## Mondy

To bad is not 42mm. 39 is too small for me.


----------



## iceman767

Mondy said:


> To bad is not 42mm. 39 is too small for me.


42mm is too small for me too. 
Ideally, a 48mm would have been far better. 52mm would have been the sweet spot.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Dec1968 said:


> The other HUGE aspect they solved in this watch lays in the *minute* hand. No more graduated taper from Mercedes ball to center. It's a straight pipe. Finally!!!!


Of course, you meant *Hour* hand


----------



## lloydchristmas

I was ready to order almost immediately until a buddy pointed out how tacky it was to have the case size printed on the dial. 

No longer a must-have for me, so I’ll continue to wait for a 39mm O1V.


----------



## jbsutta

I guess the day wheel shouldn't make that much of a difference compared to this. As this looks white. In this instance I agree the non graduated Mercedes hand is ok. But I generally like the version that steinhart uses. I do think they missed a good opportunity for roulette date wheel. Woulda been a stellar touch.


----------



## Boggy

[Could I ask where you got this photo? Is it photoshopped? Asking as this one does not have the highlighted 39.]

Yes, I photoshopped it. The circled 39 is the first thing I noticed on this timepiece. I can live with the other things i do not like, except this one. Too distracting to an otherwise very beautiful piece. Oh well. Perhaps next version, they would remove the silly circled 39. I hope sooner than later.


----------



## Dec1968

yankeexpress said:


> Of course, you meant *Hour* hand


Lol I fixed that. Thanks. Was busy when I typed.


----------



## Palmettoman

This one is a pass for me. Steinhart makes some fine watches (I've owned 4), but this one just doesn't look right. "Vintage" looking ceramic...?


----------



## andyk8

Got rid of that nasty white datewheel.Much better!


----------



## celicanegrita

I tihink it is one of the most beatiful gmt (clever priced) on the market...I have pulled the trigger...promise to share pics on the flesh when it arrives.


----------



## Vinguru

I like it! Nice blend of vintage and modern. 

Looking forward to the youtube video reviews!


----------



## psikat

Why didn't they simply downsized the Vintage Dual Time and use a black dial? And put it on a jubilee.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968




----------



## Dec1968




----------



## therion

So he's made a review by looking at the pics of the watch...where will it all end...


----------



## therion

andyk8 said:


> View attachment 14323103
> 
> 
> Got rid of that nasty white datewheel.Much better!


This is exactly what I want, the watch would already be on its way to me, if they made it like this..such a shame.. I think that the LeJour pepsi looks much better, but I don't really know what to think about that particular brand.


----------



## arislan

Hmm... so close, very tempted. I think I'll wait for a gnomon special edition of this that will hopefully fix some of the big misses. If gnomon does a "white" dial pan-am version of this it'll be wicked. Gets rid of the mismatch dial color since it'll be all white - and if they get rid of the 39 logo and put in a plexi bubble dome... oh my


----------



## jiber172r

Palmettoman said:


> This one is a pass for me. Steinhart makes some fine watches (I've owned 4), but this one just doesn't look right. "Vintage" looking ceramic...?


The bezels on some of the first Rolex GMTs were Bakelite which was glossy and looked quite similar to this, so it's appropriate IMo


----------



## old45

I think a few of us are holding out for a 39mm Ocean Vintage GMT.


----------



## Brlin

I really like the look of the 1675, and would LOVE an homage to that watch, but this watch doesn't seem to fill that void for me based on photos.


----------



## nemorino

Not perfect (not available with jubilee, bezel insert is flat, probably the bezel is unidirectional, the 39 on the dial is weird, and the case back is meh), but after all I quite like it. I think this is their best vintage issue so far, I am very tempted to buy it. This watch rekindled my interest towards Steinhart, good work!


----------



## celicanegrita

As you see, we have different preferences on what we want to see in a vintage GMT...that is why Steinhart will never hit all of us.

In my case, what I like:
- the dial
- the mate pepsi ceramic insert
- the no guards crows
- the straight mercedes hands
- the painted indexes
- the size (height included)
- the circled 39

and, what I do not like:
- the date > I would prefer a non-date version; but I can live with that.
- the bracelet > I would prefer a jubilee; but I don mind because I always switch the Steinhart bracelet for a NATO strap.


----------



## n1k0

Re date wheel color, most vintage GMT masters still have a white one like the one below (pic courtesy of the internet). A cyclop option would be nice though.

The only showstopper here for me is the silly circled 39... Looks like a boil on the dial


----------



## JMS2065

Hi. I registered on this forum just to post this since I haven't seen anyone posting real-life pics of this watch. Just received mine and it doesn't disappoint. The red and blue is more muted than in the official pictures. I haven't taken off the stickers on the bracelet yet cos I wanna make sure the gmt alignment is good. Here it is beside my Ocean 39 Explorer. The other Steinhart pepsi gmts just seem too modern and 'blingy' for me. This one's perfect for my taste. You can notice that the edges of the bezel isn't polished like on the 39 Explorer.


----------



## mwfchai

JMS2065 said:


> Hi. I registered on this forum just to post this since I haven't seen anyone posting real-life pics of this watch. Just received mine and it doesn't disappoint. The red and blue is more muted than in the official pictures. I haven't taken off the stickers on the bracelet yet cos I wanna make sure the gmt alignment is good. Here it is beside my Ocean 39 Explorer. The other Steinhart pepsi gmts just seem too modern and 'blingy' for me. This one's perfect for my taste. You can notice that the edges of the bezel isn't polished like on the 39 Explorer.
> 
> View attachment 14334147


Both are also in my radar.....

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mwfchai

mwfchai said:


> Both are also in my radar.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


The hands could have been a snowflake and voila.....lol

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

Got mine yesterday, will post more photos and impressions after a couple of days on wrist.
My takeaway: it is much better on wrist than in the product photos. Super psyched, and my favorite (and possibly first keeper) Steinhart release.

Really wish it used the plexi crystal of the Explorer Plexi though.


----------



## celicanegrita

Lovely pics...cannot wait to get mine! Maybe tomorrow Fedex give me a surprise...


----------



## diver321

I agree it’s perfect, I got the 42mm vintage gmt Premium and it’s to big for me but thiS is what I need!


----------



## nemorino

diver321 said:


> I agree it's perfect, I got the 42mm vintage gmt Premium and it's to big for me but thiS is what I need!


The smaller size just adds to the vintage charm for me, all of Steinhart's vintage watches should be available in 39 mm. After releasing this GMT I tend to think they realized the demand for smaller watches (Tudor sells tons of 39 mm Black Bays) so I expect to see more from them.


----------



## diablogt

Man. Id jump on it if not for the fake vintage yellowish markers. Looks really cheap and makes the white datewheel stand out.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Pictures look good gents, enjoy. I wish it was a modern take without fauxtina, small GMT hand and had applied markers. The blue looks really dark. Little more tint and seems they could make a Coke, get it done Steinhart. A Coke would be hard for me to say no too. 

Those with 39mm vs. 42mm, do you get a better fit when going down in size? The straight lugs make mine OV GMT a harder fit then watches with curved lugs. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita

Here we go...



















I just can say it is an amazing timepiece...


----------



## celicanegrita

100% recommended...better in the flesh that in web pictures.


----------



## jmai

For all those who don't like the fauxtina lume, it really does look better in person than in photos. For some reason, it's hard to accurately capture the color in photos. It just ends up looking green-yellow (even in the photo I posted despite my best effort). May be something to do with how cameras will try to white balance it out.

In person, the fauxtina looks really good and natural. It's more of a tan-brown color, and actually looks somewhat realistic from an arm's length.
Another thing that doesn't come across in photos: The dial's brown tone. Goes very well with the tan-brown lume, and even almost has a "fume" effect (darker at the edges).
These warm brown tones pair well with the peachy-red and dark navy of the bezel. They got the old bakelite look just right I think.

Overall, it's a very well executed color scheme that unfortunately, simply does not look good in any existing photos.



diablogt said:


> Man. Id jump on it if not for the fake vintage yellowish markers. Looks really cheap and makes the white datewheel stand out.


----------



## celicanegrita

more pics...


----------



## celicanegrita

more pics...


----------



## Dec1968

celicanegrita said:


> Here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can say it is an amazing timepiece...


Damn good pictures.


----------



## Dec1968

celicanegrita said:


> more pics...


What is your wrist size?


----------



## ebtromba

JMS2065 said:


> Hi. I registered on this forum just to post this since I haven't seen anyone posting real-life pics of this watch. Just received mine and it doesn't disappoint. The red and blue is more muted than in the official pictures. I haven't taken off the stickers on the bracelet yet cos I wanna make sure the gmt alignment is good. Here it is beside my Ocean 39 Explorer. The other Steinhart pepsi gmts just seem too modern and 'blingy' for me. This one's perfect for my taste. You can notice that the edges of the bezel isn't polished like on the 39 Explorer.
> 
> View attachment 14334147


I pulled the trigger also, mine arrives Monday.

Really excited.

I have a gmt (omega great white) that I'll be selling if I keep this one. Really think I'll like the size vs the larger omega, and I love teh Pepsi colors, and actually kind of like the faux vintage aging too. Excited.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

Dec1968 said:


> What is your wrist size?


I'm guessing less than 6.5". This is what my wrist looks like with 42-44" pieces with large L2L

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita

Dec1968 said:


> What is your wrist size?


7 inches.


----------



## 92gli

Have to give steinhart props again for that bevel on the lugs. Brilliant. Bezel insert quality seems to be excellent too.


----------



## ebtromba

celicanegrita said:


> 7 inches.


OK that's crazy. How does 39 look like 43? Maybe cause of the nato adding some height, and the watch being offset on the wrist?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HansMaulwurf

Hello, 
can the owners please comment on whether or not the bezel is easy to turn? 
Had a green bezel ocean 39 when it came out and the bezel was near impossible to turn. 
A lot of other people had the same problem. 
It has since left me, but the new gmt with the drilled lugholes, the bevel on the lugs, the big crown and absence of crown guards... so tempting. 
Would have loved an aluminium insert however.


----------



## gokce

Put it on the Jubilee bracelet from Steinhart. I also have the other non-vintage 39 GMT Pepsi, here it is for comparison.

I like the vintage version better, but would have preferred the dial without that circled 39. It must have been a deliberate design decision since there is no way anyone missed that. So my hopes for a version without it are slim, but we can still hope.

Since the crystal is domed on the vintage version vs. the other's flat crystal, it has more reflections which impede readibility.

I think it's still a keeper though. Just the color of the dial and the vintage markers are worth it.


----------



## celicanegrita

HansMaulwurf said:


> Hello,
> can the owners please comment on whether or not the bezel is easy to turn?
> Had a green bezel ocean 39 when it came out and the bezel was near impossible to turn.
> A lot of other people had the same problem.
> It has since left me, but the new gmt with the drilled lugholes, the bevel on the lugs, the big crown and absence of crown guards... so tempting.
> Would have loved an aluminium insert however.


No problem with turning the bezel...although it just turn in one direction (anticlockwise). This is my third Steinhart and I had no problem at all turning the bezel in all of them.


----------



## Dec1968

gokce said:


> Put it on the Jubilee bracelet from Steinhart. I also have the other non-vintage 39 GMT Pepsi, here it is for comparison.
> 
> I like the vintage version better, but would have preferred the dial without that circled 39. It must have been a deliberate design decision since there is no way anyone missed that. So my hopes for a version without it are slim, but we can still hope.
> 
> Since the crystal is domed on the vintage version vs. the other's flat crystal, it has more reflections which impede readibility.
> 
> I think it's still a keeper though. Just the color of the dial and the vintage markers are worth it.


What's your wrist size?


----------



## khanhdnk

gokce said:


> Put it on the Jubilee bracelet from Steinhart. I also have the other non-vintage 39 GMT Pepsi, here it is for comparison.
> 
> I like the vintage version better, but would have preferred the dial without that circled 39. It must have been a deliberate design decision since there is no way anyone missed that. So my hopes for a version without it are slim, but we can still hope.
> 
> Since the crystal is domed on the vintage version vs. the other's flat crystal, it has more reflections which impede readibility.
> 
> I think it's still a keeper though. Just the color of the dial and the vintage markers are worth it.


Great combination with the jubilee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMS2065

HansMaulwurf said:


> Hello,
> can the owners please comment on whether or not the bezel is easy to turn?
> Had a green bezel ocean 39 when it came out and the bezel was near impossible to turn.
> A lot of other people had the same problem.
> It has since left me, but the new gmt with the drilled lugholes, the bevel on the lugs, the big crown and absence of crown guards... so tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have loved an aluminium insert however.


i have this problem with my 39 explorer. really tight bezel though it doesn't bother me. my new vintage gmt doesn't have this problem. smooth bezel action. however it doesn't align perfectly on the click. i have to turn it to just before the next click. other than that, this watch is great so far. definitely a keeper for me. i initially bought the 39 explorer to get a feel for a BB58 that is my grail watch or even a BB GMT. but to be honest, these Steinharts have so much charm and are such good quality that I don't have the itch for the Tudors anymore. for now anyway. lol. my wrist is 6.75 inches and the 39s are perfect.


----------



## gokce

Dec1968 said:


> What's your wrist size?


16.5 cm or 6.5 inches


----------



## Dec1968

gokce said:


> 16.5 cm or 6.5 inches


The Jubilee seems to soften the flat lugs a whole lot on this model. Looks great.


----------



## HansMaulwurf

JMS2065 said:


> i have this problem with my 39 explorer. really tight bezel though it doesn't bother me. my new vintage gmt doesn't have this problem. smooth bezel action. however it doesn't align perfectly on the click. i have to turn it to just before the next click. other than that, this watch is great so far. definitely a keeper for me. i initially bought the 39 explorer to get a feel for a BB58 that is my grail watch or even a BB GMT. but to be honest, these Steinharts have so much charm and are such good quality that I don't have the itch for the Tudors anymore. for now anyway. lol. my wrist is 6.75 inches and the 39s are perfect.


Well, good to know. 
Have had the BB58 for about a year now and I absolutely love the watch. Have had many watches from all kinds of price points but this one will hopefully never leave me. 
However, considering the price point the Ocean 39 line is a really good offering and the new GMT is a real beauty.


----------



## psikat

gokce said:


> Since the crystal is domed on the vintage version vs. the other's flat crystal, it has more reflections which impede readibility.


How domed is the crystal?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ksant21

I’m sure it wears better in person, but I am still not a fan of the faux patina. There are two things that I think this watch should have, one of them is a must for a “premium” watch, (1) no faux patina, and (2) it should have a bi directional 24 or 48 hour bezel. I think at this price point, and it being their premium version, it would be good to start having that kind of functionality on a gmt. The 120 clicks are just silly. At the very least a bi-directional bezel.


----------



## gokce

psikat said:


> How domed is the crystal?


A bit difficult to capture, but here it is. It looks like the same crystal that is on the 39 Explorer Gnomon special edition (not the plexi one).


----------



## celicanegrita

Super Vintage GMT!!!!





































By the way, this is a pic of the rolex 6254...source for the homage from Steinhart.


----------



## ebtromba

ksant21 said:


> I'm sure it wears better in person, but I am still not a fan of the faux patina. There are two things that I think this watch should have, one of them is a must for a "premium" watch, (1) no faux patina, and (2) it should have a bi directional 24 or 48 hour bezel. I think at this price point, and it being their premium version, it would be good to start having that kind of functionality on a gmt. The 120 clicks are just silly. At the very least a bi-directional bezel.


Re bezel - Unidirectional - well, it's obviously the same action/guts as their regular 39 dive watches. Let's have some perspective - You get a premium ETA gmt movement, 300m WR, and a ceramic bezel for... less than $700 shipped to the USA from Germany. The value is insane, and while I get what you're saying about the uni-directional bezel, they would probably have to do significant retooling for just one model, and this would increase costs. (and I personally leave it parked at the top and jump the gmt hand if I want to change 24 hour time,so I don't mind at all)


----------



## ebtromba

Just received. OK so a ceramic bezel is generally not what comes to mind when one thinks 'vintage', but man, this is a sharp piece. Proportions are perfect, I actually really dig the faux aging color on the dial and hands, and they especially nailed the color on the bezel.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita

more pics...sand MN style NATO...


----------



## MichaelG

That would be a gorgeous watch, and it would definitely need a cyclops lens IMO. I already own a 39mm Steinhart Pepsi and love it. I even got two bracelets for it - the original oyster and the jubilee that I alternate for a different look.



old45 said:


> I think a few of us are holding out for a 39mm Ocean Vintage GMT.


----------



## MichaelG

That looks really great on the jubilee. I own the same Pepsi model, also on jubilee.



celicanegrita said:


> No problem with turning the bezel...although it just turn in one direction (anticlockwise). This is my third Steinhart and I had no problem at all turning the bezel in all of them.


----------



## celicanegrita




----------



## ck13

Very nice indeed. I do think a matte ceramic bezel would have made it irresistible.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita

ck13 said:


> Very nice indeed. I do think a matte ceramic bezel would have made it irresistible.


I do not agree...I have had a Tudor Pelagos with a matte ceramic bezel and that bezel did not speak to me...this Steinhart's is much more vivid and colorfull!


----------



## DutchElite

Awesome release by steinhart !


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Ipromise

andyk8 said:


> The bright white date wheel sticks out like a sore thumb. They should have added an aged date wheel in an off white colour or a black date wheel.
> 
> Otherwise it's a lovely watch.


Red font is what's needed!


----------



## PKC

My new GMT landed yesterday. Very impressed so far.


----------



## MX54LIFE

Very nice indeed.....how’s the gmt arm alignment?


----------



## slorollin




----------



## col

PKC said:


> My new GMT landed yesterday. Very impressed so far.
> 
> View attachment 14376147


Did you remove the cyclops?


----------



## gokce

col said:


> Did you remove the cyclops?


There is no cyclops in the original, @slorollin has modified his by adding one.


----------



## PKC

Yeah, no cyclops... and my hands aligned perfectly. It is perfect for my 7” wrist.


----------



## slorollin

What? You didn't get the cyclops?


----------



## dcam1075

Just home from Holiday and this was waiting for me! Will be putting it on the jubilee shortly. They nailed the colors and the stock pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Looks so good!!


----------



## dcam1075

Update:
After wearing the watch for a few days here are a couple observations. 

Positive:
Watch color way is great, they nailed a vintage Bakelite ‘esque look of the bezel and the dial has a slight grey tone in bright direct light. Stock photos do not represent how the watch appears in the metal. 

Bezel action is much smoother and easier to turn than my 3 other Ocean 39s. Slight bit of back-play is the trade off. 

Really like the larger crown and lack of crown guards. 

Lume is better than expected for being a faux vintage/patina lume

Negatives:
Bezel is slightly misaligned. Thanks to the back-play I can force it into alignment but it slips back out of alignment fairly often. My first Steinhart with this issue. I suppose it was bound to happen. A little disappointing for their “Premium” line. 

Crown does not thread easily and has a slight wobble to it when pulled out. More difficult than other Steinharts I have to catch the thread when screwing back down, feels like you are going to cross thread it. 

Flecto monster, the domed crystal really picks up a ton of reflections. The AR coating is there but it definitely has more glare than my OVM or Explorer dial which appear to have the same crystal. Makes photography and “at a glance” time checks difficult. 

Wish List:
120 click bezel on a GMT is kind of silly. Would LOVE a bi-directional 24 click bezel. Steinhart makes enough GMT watches that I feel it would justify the investment on their part. At this point in their life cycle as a brand it almost seems lazy to not offer that. 

Would love a LE acrylic lens version!

Lose the circle 39 at the 6


Overall, love the watch, it is a beauty!!

David


----------



## ZeXeL

Really itching to pull the trigger on this watch, love the size, the gmt-complication, the color scheme is great and the big crown is awesome! What is holding me back is the small detail of the “39” inside a filled circle... it just looks, cartoony and inappropriate.  

With the lines of text that’s on the others I’d buy this in a heartbeat. Sounds silly of me perhaps, but it’s something I’d be staring at all the time... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph

EDITI meant the first part of this as a reply to ck13's post wishing for a matte bezel insert)
I agree. I am really torn about getting this. It's hard to tell from the photos I've seen how bright the blue and red is and how glossy the finish. My preference would tend towards darker and matte.

I am considering this watch but I need lots of input about that bezel insert. The pictures I've seen googling images as well as video reviews show this watch looking wildly different. Some show the colors vibrant with a high gloss. Others show an insert that is almost matte with darker subtle muted colors that I think look fantastic. My guess is the reality is somewhere in between.
The photos on Gnomon look pretty much exactly what I'd hope to get. Does this watch look like that in person?


----------



## osef

dustytriumph said:


> EDITI meant the first part of this as a reply to ck13's post wishing for a matte bezel insert)
> I agree. I am really torn about getting this. It's hard to tell from the photos I've seen how bright the blue and red is and how glossy the finish. My preference would tend towards darker and matte.
> 
> I am considering this watch but I need lots of input about that bezel insert. The pictures I've seen googling images as well as video reviews show this watch looking wildly different. Some show the colors vibrant with a high gloss. Others show an insert that is almost matte with darker subtle muted colors that I think look fantastic. My guess is the reality is somewhere in between.
> The photos on Gnomon look pretty much exactly what I'd hope to get. Does this watch look like that in person?


I just got this watch a couple of days ago. It has exceeded my expectations. This is a lot of watch for only ~US$700. I own Rolex, Omega, JLC, and Grand Seiko, but I still love wearing this Steinhart. I don't always want to wear a $10K watch on my wrist. The Steinhart is extremely comfortable and it looks great. I do wish Rolex would make a modern watch with these proportions and with less bling.

As for the colors, I also noticed the great variation in the photographs and, like you, I was hoping it would be subdued and dark like the Gnomon photos. I will say that the bezel's colors do vary with the ambient lighting. The blue is indeed quite dark, almost appearing black at times. The red, however, is not as deep a hue as some photos seem to show. On the other hand, the red is also not as "bright" as some other photos indicate. The red seems to trend a little toward the orange part of the spectrum . . . but just a little. And I do think the "red" works well with the dark blue, especially since blue and orange are complementary colors. (In some lighting, the red almost has a "peachy" shade.) As others have said, the colors are better (IMO) than those on the modern Rolex Pepsi (but I still want one of those too). The dial is subdued, almost tropical.

I find the watch is very calming to wear because the blue/red(orange/peach) colors are so pleasant. The Steinhart bezel also doesn't have the high-gloss bling of Rolex Cerachrom, and that adds to its calming effect as well. The dial has a matte-like finish, and the fauxtina is also easy on the eyes because it's not a stark white (and no dazzling white gold on the hour markers). The lume is also excellent. I blast the watch with a bright flashlight a bedtime (11pm), and it's still very readable in the dark at 6am.

I like it, but you will only know for yourself if you see it in person. I am not disappointed by the differences from the photographs.

osef


----------



## celicanegrita

Totally agree with your comments and descriptions of this watch...yours is still on the original bracelet or have you put it on a NATO. I prefer NATO straps for this watch and I am still in the search of the perfect NATO to flush with the red/blue of the bezel...any idea/recommendation?


----------



## osef

celicanegrita said:


> Totally agree with your comments and descriptions of this watch...yours is still on the original bracelet or have you put it on a NATO. I prefer NATO straps for this watch and I am still in the search of the perfect NATO to flush with the red/blue of the bezel...any idea/recommendation?


I'm wearing the watch on the bracelet. It's very comfortable and I like the way it looks. I'm still looking for the right NATO for some other watches and I'm about to try some 2-piece versions from Clockwork Synergy. But I don't think I've seen anything that quite matches the shade of red on the Steinhart GMT. You might try a NATO that has some dark navy and tan in it to pick up the blue bezel and the fauxtina. Perhaps something with a *thin* orange stripe or two alongside the navy/tan might work to capture the "red" part of the bezel . . . though I can't say that I've seen something like that. Orange seems to be paired with black in many NATO straps, echoing a Halloween effect, rather than working with blue as the complementary color. Not sure whether the people who design NATO straps are professional designers.

Sorry I can't be more helpful. If I come across something I'll post it.

osef


----------



## celicanegrita

Thank you Osef, if I find some interesting NATO, I will post here too.


----------



## celicanegrita

I have found this MN Nato style strap (vietnam jungle green). I looks appropiate for the 39vintageGMT...matchs the charming red/blue of the bezel...matchs the tropical dial and the old lume of the indexes...just my opinion...what do you think?


----------



## lvt

celicanegrita said:


> I have found this MN Nato style strap (vietnam jungle green). I looks appropiate for the 39vintageGMT...matchs the charming red/blue of the bezel...matchs the tropical dial and the old lume of the indexes...just my opinion...what do you think?


Not % politically correct but I think it looks ok.


----------



## Cost&Found

not a fan of the aged lume


----------



## underpar

Man, there really are some picky people in this thread. Most of the complaints people have are things that cannot be seen on the wrist. Macro pics seem to make people tear apart every piece. 

Just ordered mine, can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## underpar

Just came today. I had ordered the Vintage 39mm and the 42mm Ocean One so I could see them in person and decide. 

I am keeping the 39mm. I like the size better and it really is a gorgeous piece. I like the bracelet better also and appreciate the half links as I am very picky when it comes to sizing my watches.


----------



## celicanegrita

the 39 versions are far great!


----------



## Sonar

Just saw the original rolex from the 60s of the 39mm watch.

Absolutely stunning but it looked so delicate and old.. really a piece of art to put in a museum. Not something to wear.. 30k price didnt help either..

I forgot to snap a pic so this comment is pretty useless 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

I sold away my 2yrs old 42mm Steinhart Pepsi after I got this 39mm vintage... What a stunning piece. A nice upgrade over the 42mm one!


----------



## imranbecks

I sold away my 2yrs old 42mm Steinhart Pepsi after I got this 39mm vintage... What a stunning piece. A nice upgrade over the 42mm one!


----------



## jackieyu

Seems like no one has mentioned the Hong Kong limited edition (100pc)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

jackieyu said:


> Seems like no one has mentioned the Hong Kong limited edition (100pc)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HK limited edition? What's the difference?


----------



## dcam1075

Just jubilee? Is that the only difference?


----------



## jackieyu

imranbecks said:


> HK limited edition? What's the difference?


Not a lot, but worth mentioning. Black hands, "vintage" dial, and jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aabikrman

underpar said:


> Just came today. I had ordered the Vintage 39mm and the 42mm Ocean One so I could see them in person and decide.
> 
> I am keeping the 39mm. I like the size better and it really is a gorgeous piece. I like the bracelet better also and appreciate the half links as I am very picky when it comes to sizing my watches.


The 39mm hands down, much better looking proportions and seeing the two side-by-side make it very obvious, thanks !


----------



## ThatoneDude

When I first saw this watch I fell in love with it, but the only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger was the 39mm.

My smallest watches are around 40mm, and those look like I'm pushing the limit on what looks too small on me. (I have a 7.5+ inch wrist) 

I said screw it an dpulled the trigger on it. 

I gotta say, I totally fell in love with the size of it. the watch doesn't feel too small, and I much prefer the 39mm size over my 42mm OVM. 

truly a good looking piece.


----------



## Thunder1

ThatoneDude said:


> When I first saw this watch I fell in love with it, but the only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger was the 39mm.
> 
> My smallest watches are around 40mm, and those look like I'm pushing the limit on what looks too small on me. (I have a 7.5+ inch wrist)
> 
> I said screw it an dpulled the trigger on it.
> 
> I gotta say, I totally fell in love with the size of it. the watch doesn't feel too small, and I much prefer the 39mm size over my 42mm OVM.
> 
> truly a good looking piece.


Yeah, I'm pretty much in the same boat that you're in..7 1/4" wrist..having a hard time switching to other watches now..terrific looking watch at the right size or my wrist..oh, the bezel turns easily & it keeps great time!!..just have to show yet another pic..


----------



## Bizcut1

Just got mine and it looks and feels small on my 8-inch wrist. 


Damn. Sure is pretty, though...


----------



## Bizcut1

Oops - sorry, double post.


----------



## khanhdnk

Bizcut1 said:


> Just got mine and it looks and feels small on my 8-inch wrist.
> 
> Damn. Sure is pretty, though...


Pretty, that's true but having the 39 premium batman and sometimes i got a feeling that is so small for my 7,5" wrist. So I just keep watching this topic, not pull the trigger yet )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcut1

I think, for the price, its a helluva nice looking watch. Too bad it's too small for me. 

They do not make the vintage look any larger though. The lume on the ceramic bezel is killer!


----------



## therion

I like the regular edition much more than the HKLE. I think it's overdone, the dial looks washed out and the black hands are meh..


----------



## mls64

therion said:


> I like the regular edition much more than the HKLE. I think it's overdone, the dial looks washed out and the black hands are meh..


Agreed on the dial and black hands. But fortunately they have others to choose from.


----------



## jhinson1

Merry Christmas to everyone ! I hope you all received a watch if you were wishing for one. My wife and daughters presented me with this baby this morning. I am so excited... Couldn't wait to take the stickers off and size it up. Enjoy the Holiday Season everyone! 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

jhinson1 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone ! I hope you all received a watch if you were wishing for one. My wife and daughters presented me with this baby this morning. I am so excited... Couldn't wait to take the stickers off and size it up. Enjoy the Holiday Season everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!..let us all know what your impressions are of this baby..I'd be wearing mine, but I've got it in a local watch maker's shop..I bought a black background day of the month dial for it and hoping it will fit..I'll know soon!!..


----------



## AlejandroIII

I love. I have it in my sights. A question to friends who own it: How is it going to be accurate?


----------



## Thunder1

AlejandroIII said:


> I love. I have it in my sights. A question to friends who own it: How is it going to be accurate?


I haven't timed mine, but I would guess something like 3 seconds fast per day, so far..Steinhart seems to be regulating their offerings prior to shipment..


----------



## Automaticwaterman

Hi, new to the forum. This specific watch is what brought me here. I’ve always been a fan of the gmt style. Recently I’ve become more interested in them. Tons of great info through this thread. Thanks everyone, looking forward to learning more.


----------



## jhinson1

Automaticwaterman said:


> Hi, new to the forum. This specific watch is what brought me here. I've always been a fan of the gmt style. Recently I've become more interested in them. Tons of great info through this thread. Thanks everyone, looking forward to learning more.


Welcome! Always good to meet another avid watch collector. Many, many options out there but I think steinhart has some good ones at fair prices for sure. Cheers. 

Josh

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

